# Screwed



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Short term memory loss.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It _is_ a pipe clamp.






Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Short term memory loss.


 Nice.

I have a urinal in a bar on Capital Hill that has been hanging from the vent for 16 or 17 years now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Aint that the handle you hold on to when you install the pipe so it dont slip out of your hand??


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

question, did it leak and that's why you demo'd the wall to find out?


----------

